
New book about life hackers paints nuanced picture - sprague
https://hackinglife.mitpress.mit.edu/pub/0qgmwid8
======
sprague
"Hackers and optimizing optimists aren’t simply predicting the future, they
are working to make it...Yet those running toward the future...can also easily
miss the approaching edge."

